# restore 'new' leather interior smell



## budd

I have customer with a 10 plate Range Rover and he's asked me if there's anything out there to restore / replicate the 'new' car leather smell, I've seen the 'hang up' type leather air fresheners from the likes of Gliptone but I've never tried them so don't know if they are effective, I'm sure there must be sprays or cleaners with a leather scent but as with the fresheners I've no expreince with these either so is there something anyone could recommend to do the job?


----------



## SystemClenz

Here you go mate, and it works a treat, just a couple drops on a makeup wipe :thumb:

http://www.lttsolutions.co.uk/leather-essence.html


----------



## R7KY D

Gliptone under seat air fresher pad , IMO the smell of real leather


----------



## SystemClenz

I must add, new Range Rovers don't really have leathery interior smell?


----------



## AllenF

Mmm i agree with matt there a new rangie or landie doesnt really smell like a ferrarri or porshe the leather wipes from doc leather or judyb should bring that new smell back.
I personally think its what they coat the leather with that gives the smell.


----------



## budd

thanks or the rapid replays I'll give the essence ago I think, is the best method to wipe on the scent with the make up wipe or hide it in the car eg tucked into the springs under the seat ? 
re RR leather smell from new, most probably don't smell very 'leathery' but this one is the 'autobiography' version and has learther absolutely everywhere, seat, dash, door cards even the roof lining which is totally leather lined so with that amount of dead cow about I think it's hihly possible it did indeed have that leather aroma when new, given the amount of leather in the thing I'd find it hard to think of anything else it would smell of.


----------



## SystemClenz

A few drops on a pad and stick it under the seat :thumb:

There's still no real smell, even in the autobiography


----------



## budd

MattWSM said:


> A few drops on a pad and stick it under the seat :thumb:
> 
> There's still no real smell, even in the autobiography


but there soon will be


----------



## Dr Leather

AllenF said:


> Mmm i agree with matt there a new rangie or landie doesnt really smell like a ferrarri or porshe the leather wipes from doc leather or judyb should bring that new smell back.
> I personally think its what they coat the leather with that gives the smell.


The true leather smell comes from the old fashioned veg tanning and natural oils that were used in the past. Modern leathers use a much larger proportion of synthetic products for consistency and performance, but as a consequence they don't always have a leather smell.

We chose our leather fragrance after loads of different tests, and used old school veg tanners to give it the nod of approval. Ultimately we tuned the fragrance so that we got almost a 100% hit rate from the old school leather makers. We often hear of our customers keeping one of our cleaning wipes under the seats of their cars and the cabin will fill with that old veg tan leather smell. No need for a separate fragrance product... our cleaning wipes not only clean but also have the fragrance already built in to them!!!

Cheers

Dr Leather


----------



## BoostJunky86

I will be buying at autosport then Doc!


----------



## SystemClenz

Dr Leather said:


> The true leather smell comes from the old fashioned veg tanning and natural oils that were used in the past. Modern leathers use a much larger proportion of synthetic products for consistency and performance, but as a consequence they don't always have a leather smell.
> 
> We chose our leather fragrance after loads of different tests, and used old school veg tanners to give it the nod of approval. Ultimately we tuned the fragrance so that we got almost a 100% hit rate from the old school leather makers. We often hear of our customers keeping one of our cleaning wipes under the seats of their cars and the cabin will fill with that old veg tan leather smell. No need for a separate fragrance product... our cleaning wipes not only clean but also have the fragrance already built in to them!!!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dr Leather


I never thought of doing that, I tend to throw them away! Good tip Darryl :thumb:


----------



## Dr Leather

BoostJunky86 said:


> I will be buying at autosport then Doc!


Magic !!!! There are some hot deals on our products there in truth. I hope [email protected] has taken enough stock...... if it's anything like Waxstock we sold truckloads!!!!


----------



## BoostJunky86

You there yourself?


----------



## R7KY D

Hhhhhmmmmmm looks like I need to see the Dr


----------



## Dr Leather

BoostJunky86 said:


> You there yourself?


Yes I think Tim is on his own for today at the show.....


----------



## Samh92

I love using dr leather wipes for cleaning them but no offence to me they smell like our old ambulances at work 

To most people it properly does smell of leather but to me just makes me feel like a cold Monday morning at work :lol:


----------



## neenaw

I refurbed the interior of my E39 with a gliptone kit and popped the under seat pad in, that was about 6 months ago and it still smells "leathery"


----------



## Junior Bear

I use the gliptone conditioner for a leathery smell, although not necessary on modern day leathers it does the job for a scent.


I do plan on getting some dr leather spray soon


----------



## a8tdi

A small spray of this every couple of weeks does it for me..


----------

